# Angelic beings



## kaity.r99 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm gathering information on angels, archangels, and fallen angels for stories and research simply beacause they fascinate me. Can anyone give me some interesting facts they might know about these?:hi:


----------



## Baron (Apr 15, 2011)

Billy Graham's book, Angels: God's Secret Agents, is worth reading for a Biblical perspective on the topic.


----------

